# Unterschied FPID und PID?



## Kraule94 (29 Oktober 2020)

Moin liebe Community,

ich schreibe gerade meine Facharbeit zum staatlich geprüften Techniker Maschinentechnik und soll/darf  unter anderem analysieren wie sich ein PID-Regler als Funktionsbaustein einer Phoenix-SPS bei einer Temperaturregelung verhält. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass es einen normalen PID-Regler und einen FPID (2.Ordnung?) gibt. Könnte mir jemand erläutern wo genau da der Unterschied besteht?

PS: Falls jemand noch zusätzlich Tipps und Anregungen bezüglich des Themas für mich hat wäre ich sehr dankbar  hatte bisher leider noch nicht das Glück mich bei der Arbeit mit Programmierungen groß auseinandersetzen zu können

Gruß!


----------



## Heinileini (29 Oktober 2020)

Kraule94 schrieb:


> ... Funktionsbaustein einer Phoenix-SPS ... Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass es einen normalen PID-Regler und einen FPID (2.Ordnung?) gibt.


Kann bei Phoenix nix zum Thema FPID finden. Hast Du mal einen Link zu eine Doku-pdf oder ähnliches?


----------



## Kraule94 (29 Oktober 2020)

Ist das hilfreich? Hab noch nie was von einem Regler 2.Ordnung gehört.....


----------



## Heinileini (29 Oktober 2020)

Habe folgendes Bildchen erguuugelt ...


... aber ...


----------



## Kraule94 (30 Oktober 2020)

Dankeschön ist das normal wenn man da nur Bahnhof versteht?:-D


----------



## Mrtain (30 Oktober 2020)

Regelungstechnik halt....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Oktober 2020)

Stammt das Bild von Heinileini denn überhaupt aus der Dokumentation von Phoenix? Ich glaube mal nicht, und das ist völlig aus dem Zusammenhang.

Wenn du diese Phoenix-SPS programmieren sollst, dann sollte zu dieser Funktion doch auch eine Dokumentation existieren, in der zu stehen hat was diese macht, und wo die Besonderheit ist.

Bei den allermeisten Temperaturregelstrecken handelt es sich um eine Regelstrecke 2. Ordnung mit Totzeit, in englischsprachigen Dokumenten auch SOPDT genannt (Second order plus dead time). Vielleicht hat der FPID eine Art automatische Erkennung der Reglerparameter oder eine Optimierung enthalten, diese sind dann üblicherweise auf eine bestimmte Art von Regelstrecke ausgelegt.


----------



## IBFS (31 Oktober 2020)

Kraule94 schrieb:


> PID-Regler und einen FPID



Hallo Kraule,

der Unterschied ist, das die Anzahl Ein/Ausgänge verschieden und die Funktion etwas verschieden ist.
Ich habe lange nichts mehr mit diesen Bausteinen gemacht, zuletzt 2001.

Wenn es die Bausteine aus der CLC Regelungslib sind, habe ich diese Bausteine damals für Phoenix Contact programmiert.  

Bitte setzt mal Screenshots rein, damit ich erkennen kann, ob die Beschaltung noch unverändert ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Kraule94 (31 Oktober 2020)

Soweit schonmal Danke! Hier sind meine beiden Problemfälle


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Oktober 2020)

Und gibt es dazu eine Dokumentation, oder lässt sich der Quellcode einsehen? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich so etwas nicht einsetzen.


----------



## IBFS (31 Oktober 2020)

Kraule94 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 51468
> 
> 
> 
> Soweit schonmal Danke! Hier sind meine beiden Problemfälle



Der FPID ist von mir, da habe ich den Quellcode und eine Doku.
Der PID ist ein Version, die es damals 1998 schon gab und dann aber unzureichend war
und deshalb die Regelungsbibilothek beauftragt wurde.  




Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> .... Dokumentation, ...r Quellcode einsehen? .



bei gekaufter Software gibt es typischer keine Einsicht in den Quellcode.


------

Es ist wie gesagt 19 Jahre her, das ich mich damit beschäftgt habe und ich müsste mal 
schauen ob ich die Originalen Files noch finde. Gibt mir mal zwei Tage Zeit.

Grüße

Frank


----------

